# Sera



## Degenerate X (27 Agosto 2012)

Sera


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2012)

Ciao testa di membro


----------



## Degenerate X (27 Agosto 2012)

Hai letto il regolamento quinzi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2012)

Che domande, possa tu inciampare accidentalmente e con garbo su un fallo


----------



## Degenerate X (27 Agosto 2012)

Con garbo, ci mancherebbe


----------

